# Living half-year in UK?



## laffs4sale (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm an American citizen. My desire is to own a home in London and live there six months out of every year. I don't have enough yet to buy an investor's visa, but I will have independent means to support myself without working. Is my plan feasible or are there hidden obstacles to making the UK your second home without citizenship? What should I be planning for to make my dream a reality? Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Not yet having a visa is the most important obstacle!


----------



## laffs4sale (Nov 26, 2010)

_shel said:


> Not yet having a visa is the most important obstacle!


Thank you for your reply. If I had a visa, I wouldn't be posing the question. But as you know, in principle Americans have leave to remain in UK for six months a year. My question is, are there practical limitations to that privilege that might prevent me from invoking it every year?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

laffs4sale said:


> Thank you for your reply. If I had a visa, I wouldn't be posing the question. But as you know, in principle Americans have leave to remain in UK for six months a year. My question is, are there practical limitations to that privilege that might prevent me from invoking it every year?


If you apply for a general visitor visa (though Americans don't need it), and explain the reasons for wanting one and set out your financial ability, they may issue you with longer-term visitor visa valid up to 10 years. While you cannot stay longer than 6 months in any 12, it will reduce processing time each occasion you arrive in UK.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Most people can't take 6 month vacations from work every year. Your biggest challenge especially with each subsequent visit, is going to be proving that you aren't going to work and that includes working remotely.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Most people can't take 6 month vacations from work every year. Your biggest challenge especially with each subsequent visit, is going to be proving that you aren't going to work and that includes working remotely.


Or OP may be retired. I think the challenge would be healthcare, since the NHS will charge visitors. 

Back to the original question: I don't know if you can buy a "vacation" house or do a 6 month lease on a visitor visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no restriction on foreigners buying properties in UK, provided they can afford it. Housing is very expensive in London. Even renting for 6 months is possible, provided they can pay the whole rent upfront.


----------



## laffs4sale (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. I found them very helpful. The six-month general visa with a 10-year duration sounds like a great idea. I will inquire on the Home Office website about getting one.

Yes, I will be retired and drawing all my income from stock dividends. I recognize London is expensive, but I hope to find something reasonable in an area close to the city. The bigger issue for me will be getting a mortgage. Although UK property can be freely acquired by foreigners, I'm not sure how easy it is for us to get mortgages.


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

laffs4sale said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I found them very helpful. The six-month general visa with a 10-year duration sounds like a great idea. I will inquire on the Home Office website about getting one.
> 
> Yes, I will be retired and drawing all my income from stock dividends. I recognize London is expensive, but I hope to find something reasonable in an area close to the city. The bigger issue for me will be getting a mortgage. Although UK property can be freely acquired by foreigners, I'm not sure how easy it is for us to get mortgages.


You will not be able to get a mortage from the UK as you will not be living here permanently. It might be possible from the USA (for a second house)?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

laffs4sale said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I found them very helpful. The six-month general visa with a 10-year duration sounds like a great idea. I will inquire on the Home Office website about getting one.
> 
> Yes, I will be retired and drawing all my income from stock dividends. I recognize London is expensive, but I hope to find something reasonable in an area close to the city. The bigger issue for me will be getting a mortgage. Although UK property can be freely acquired by foreigners, I'm not sure how easy it is for us to get mortgages.


Without established UK credit file, very difficult. There is what is called self-certified mortgage, but I'm not sure if you qualify for it as a non-resident. 
Self-certified mortgage - John Charcol

You may have better luck with a US lender willing to advance funds for a foreign property.


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

I know lots of Indians who own houses in central London and spend 6 months a year living there but these are all millionaires with proven incomes and high networths......but be warned that London has very high crime rates unless you are in the best poshest areas of central london - the rest is not so safe for anyone. If you don't have substantial assets and income then be prepared to get harassed at UK borders while entering the country - they are very suspicious and might question you a lot so carry your account statements to show them you have a lot of money - they are lenient when you show proof of millions of $$$ in fixed and liquid assets....anything less and they are extremely suspicious and can put you in detention until they are satisfied with your reasons of entering the country again and again. In UK getting a visa is no guarantee to entering the country - in other EU countries you can get a long stay visitor visa and travel in and out more freely - they never question or ask anything once you have a valid visa stamped on your passport. 

As for getting a mortgage in UK without being resident in UK - contact me privately and I can give you the names of brokers who do it... it's not an issue at all many foreigners have mortgages in UK - you need to put down 30-40% and it's very easy to obtain.

Please note - if you enter just once or twice in 6 months they don't say much but if you keep going in and out of UK they will make your life hell trust me, and it doesn't matter if you are white or black....they turn down lots of american citizens from entering the country too....they want to force people to get the investor category visas which allow easier entry and exit into the UK and a 6 month stay...the very rich people who spend 6 months a year on UK tourist visas are all multi-millionaires and many enter and exit through private airports in private jets it's a whole different lifestyle for them.

One more thing - if you spend 90 days a year in the UK over 4 consecutive years - OR - 180 days a year in any year normally then you are liable to UK taxes on the income you remit into UK for your living expenses, and after 7 years of living like this you are liable to all worldwide income.


----------

